# First Project On Pm25



## LEM (Nov 22, 2016)

Here is my first project on my new PM25.  Fun project and extremely useful  The bronze knob was made on my Atlas lathe.  This is useful for centering on the lathe and also centering using a 4 jaw chuck.  Fits right on the QC tool post.  Once you have it set and centered you just pop it off and on.  I had never cut dovetails before, not all that difficult.  Next project is the tramming aids for the mill.  Spent a lot of time learning the DRO and edge finders.  A first for all of those things.


----------



## tweinke (Nov 22, 2016)

Very nice! I like the design.


----------

